# Another update on the house



## Mandolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, boys and girls, I have yet another update on the house. Last Saturday, I was up about seven feet on a metal extension ladder, putting up a brace. The ladder slipped at the feet and I fell. So now, here I sit in my recliner with a broken ankle and tailbone. Got a great big ol cast on my left leg. So, the house building has come to a complete halt for about two months. All through this, I thought I was being safety minded, but the smallest mistake can hurt you. I did not have the ladder tied off at the top. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this Roger. Wishing you a speedy recovery and glad it was your ankle & tailbone and not your neck.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bummer- take it easy and get better.................. House will still be there.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow I'm sorry that this happened to you, good people can never catch a break, I'll tell you what. Hope you have a speedy recovery so you can get back to it asap. Don't rush it though, important to let it heal!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2013)

Ouch! I hope the whole process is quick and uneventful.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 21, 2013)

Man! Sorry to hear that, Roger. Here's to wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

Seems like a bunch of us have been injured this year. Take it easy and heal up. Take it from me wood barter is a great way to pass the time.


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh man, sorry to hear that. The ankle is bad enough, but the tail bone is just terrible. 

So, how do you sit face down in a recliner?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2013)

Brink said:


> So, how do you sit face down in a recliner?



Turn the recliner upside-down. Sheesh Brinkster where's your kidneys this morning.


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Turn the recliner upside-down. Sheesh Brinkster where's your kidneys this morning.



Moma put 'em in the chili.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2013)

Well this is terrible news. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery. I've had broken bones before, but never a tailbone. That can't be good. Rest up and feel better my friend.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2013)

That's not the kind of bustin a$$ I thought he would do.  I'm sorry I couldn't resist,  I'll crawl back under my rock now.
All kidding aside, get well soon so you can get back to doing the things you love to do.


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Well this is terrible news. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery. I've had broken bones before, but never a tailbone. That can't be good. Rest up and feel better my friend.



I have, it's not good.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks to yall for the get well wishes. The worst thing about this is I can hear my sawmill calling me. It seems to be very lonely. Maybe in a few days I can hobble out there to it and let it know that I still love it and it ain't been abandoned.


----------

